# PLEASE HELP!!!



## Aqua Guy (Mar 19, 2003)

I just recently moved a Lungfish,18"Clownknife,12"Pacu into a 200...My Knife got sick,thought it had something.PFish members said it was getting beat up judging by the pics!! I moved him to a hosp.tank and he didnt make it 24 hours








I found him dead last night when i got in,and now I notice that my Pacu is looking real bad,almost fuzzy??? His scales look like?- I dont know what?? Ive added a pic so hopefully someone can identify my problem???Hes also staying by the water return which is a bad thing.. Tank chems are good!!
0-amonia
0-nitrites
20-nitrates
71.9-KH
17.9-GH

What do I need to do???HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thank you


----------



## Aqua Guy (Mar 19, 2003)

Another pic..


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Man damn........... I dont know.
He looks all puffy or something.


> My Knife got sick,thought it had something.PFish members said it was getting beat up judging by the pics!! I moved him to a hosp.tank and he didnt make it 24 hours
> I found him dead last night when i got in,and now I notice that my Pacu is looking real bad,


The knife definitly passed it on to the pacu.

Soz bro i cant help u.


----------



## Aqua Guy (Mar 19, 2003)

Taco the Pacu is gone







"RIP"

Ive lost 2 large fish in 2 days??WTF???? The chems were good?? Nothing new in the tank after them?? Whats wrong with this picture??
Someone please help me figure out what is wrong!!!


----------



## alexm (Aug 18, 2003)

Do you still have the fish? If so can you get a clearer picture, I can't see the skin clearly enough to tell what is going on!


----------



## Aqua Guy (Mar 19, 2003)

alexm said:


> Do you still have the fish? If so can you get a clearer picture, I can't see the skin clearly enough to tell what is going on!


 No unfortunatly I dont.. The skin was coming off like paper,almost like it had been boiled???They were all fuzzy like?? It was awful...I feel soooo bad for them..They were my biggest fish and my Pacu had so much character is was hilarious...








I miss my buddies


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

> No unfortunatly I dont.. The skin was coming off like paper,almost like it had been boiled???


I had the same thing with 2 p's my heater was broken and it raised the temp to something like 80C maybe u had the same check ur heater.


----------



## Aqua Guy (Mar 19, 2003)

Rikimaru said:


> > No unfortunatly I dont.. The skin was coming off like paper,almost like it had been boiled???
> 
> 
> I had the same thing with 2 p's my heater was broken and it raised the temp to something like 80C maybe u had the same check ur heater.


 Titanium heaters!!!! not the problem here...Temp is good too..Thanx though


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Was the tank cycled or could it handle the extra bioload? Adding 3 large fish to a tank at the same time can significantly tax the biofilter (especially if you feed heavily). I've seen similar symptoms in fish that have ammonia burns or suffering from a sharp drop in pH.


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

I have had that before and it sounds like ammonia burns or a drastic change in a PH like Don said. My fish made it but it was a very close call. It happened as soon as I did a water change. Sorry about your loss. That sucks.


----------

